# Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???



## Carphunter66 (22. August 2006)

Ich möchte mir mal wieder ein neues Karpfenfutter
machen benötige aber noch gute Zutaten.Spielt
die Farbe dabei eine große Rolle und wie viel Futter benötigt
man an einem Angeltag?|kopfkrat
Mein Gewässer ist kleiner schmaler Baggersee der ungefähr
6m tief ist.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

warum willst du denn ein neues nehmen ? was hast denn bisher genommen und in welcher menge, und vorallem im selben see? oder kennst den see nich weiter?


----------



## Carphunter66 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

Ja im selben See,ca.500g+1Dose mais
Ich glaube aber das die Karpfen eher wegen
dem Mais kamen nicht wegen des Futters.


----------



## Carphunter66 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

Mein Futter.:250g Paniermehl
                 100g Gries
                 50g Hanf gemahlen
                 50g Hanfsamen(abgekocht)
                 50gAllroundfutter
                 Tutti Frutti Aroma


----------



## Husaberg_501 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

hmm...okay...ich finde falsch was du machst, schon allein dosenmais...und halte es für recht wenig. stöber doch einfach mal durchs forum, oben hast du sie suchmaschine die kann dir helfen, gerade zu futtertaktiken stehen hier so viele beiträge, ich denke mal da wird dir geholfen sein!
bei einer dose dosenmais, glaube ich nicht das auch nur ein karpfen den mais vors maul bekommen hat, da waren die plötzen,rotfedern oder brassen sicherlich vorher da und haben abgeräumt. na stöber einfach mal, sind sehr viele interessante sachen bei, auch von der zubereitung.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

Ich würde noch gemahlenes oder eingeweichtes Forelli dazugeben.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2006)

*AW: Das perfeckte Karpfenfutter???*

sorry: angel-domaene.de
ist die richtige adresse


----------

